# Fix Your Bike Voucher Scheme



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jul 2020)

Road.cc report - the scheme is live from tonight: https://road.cc/content/news/fix-your-bike-voucher-scheme-opens-public-tonight-275985

Edit: https://fixyourbikevoucherscheme.est.org.uk/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jul 2020)

H


Roger Longbottom said:


> I was wondering if the bike shops will see it as easy turnover and just put them towards goods and not just services, who will know?


+1 
I thought about that too.

If a shop's assessment is that the repairs will cost £100, then where does that leave people who maybe can't afford the extra - do you choose repairs that add up to the £50 voucher limit and leave the rest?

Here is the map of the bike shops already signed up: https://fixyourbikevoucherscheme.est.org.uk/Home/Map


----------



## StickyPTFE (28 Jul 2020)

I just hope the vouchers go to people that actually need it. I wont be signing up as I am confident in my own mechanical skills (just about). We should see this a positive step towards cycle acceptance in the UK!


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2020)

I believe it includes tyres. Might suck up a fitting fee if I can get a back tyre for my MTB - has to be a specific one though which is likely to be more than the £50 at LBS prices.


----------



## Pikey (28 Jul 2020)

I'm hoping that this scheme doesn't get hi-jacked by people getting beaters from the dump, getting them fixed up using the voucher and flipping them on ebay for a quick buck. Cynical I know, but I really hope it goes as intended, helps to get people riding.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jul 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> We should see this a positive step towards cycle acceptance in the UK!


Absolutely! 😊
I reckon it's a brilliant idea. It was introduced sucessfully in France earlier this year. 
Last night's announcement on 'the new golden age of cycling' with the Gear Shift document looks to be a serious and credible change for us on two wheels, and more generally, for the importance of active travel: https://assets.publishing.service.g...nge-a-bold-vision-for-cycling-and-walking.pdf
'British Cycling policy adviser Chris Boardman has hailed the announcement as “the culmination of years of work, campaigning and patience,” but warned that “the hard yards start now.” '


----------



## david k (28 Jul 2020)

It's a great idea, I may applynfor one. My mountain bike is desperate for a service and newnchain, my lad uses it and isn't as careful as me


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2020)

I'm not so happy. I've always diligently maintained my bikes. Why should people who've never bothered to do so be subsidised by me to get it done for free?


----------



## BurningLegs (28 Jul 2020)

Pikey said:


> I'm hoping that this scheme doesn't get hi-jacked by people getting beaters from the dump, getting them fixed up using the voucher and flipping them on ebay for a quick buck. Cynical I know, but I really hope it goes as intended, helps to get people riding.



That wouldn't bother me, to be honest. Better to get them back out on the road than scrapped, I'd say.

On top of that - the people doing it are likely to be doing it because they need a few quid (e.g recently out of work) so can't see much harm in it to be honest.

I am broadly in favour of anything that gets people out on two wheels.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jul 2020)

BurningLegs said:


> I am broadly in favour of anything that gets people out on two wheels.


+ 1


----------



## IanSmithCSE (28 Jul 2020)

Unusually I feel sorry for the LBS.

If I were eligible and dug my five year old Argos (not the people in Bristol) special out of the garage and took its to the LBS what are they going to do?

1) Look at it and say sorry it will probably cost us more than £50 without even doing an inspection. After which the shop will have a reputation for being run by stuck up <word of your choice> who wouldn't even look at my bike because it didn't cost over £5k.

2) Look at it, do a free thorough inspection and say sorry it will cost us more than £50 at which point the customer says I can be a new bike for less than what you say it will cost to fix. So the shop has wasted say half an hour of the employees time and are rip off merchants.

3) Look at it, say a thorough inspection will cost £25 regardless, leaving zilch left in the voucher for actually doing the fix, at which point the customer says I though the inspection was free and the shops reputation will be affected in the same way as 1)

4) Even if they say that the aren't in the voucher scheme I expect some will still call them names and expect a free checkup.

So the LBS loses if it joins the scheme and it loses if it doesn't. 

Given that many tyres don't last more than 4-5 years, if you are a retailer with the liability for passing them as safe, rather than an individual trying to make them last a bit longer, aren't most bikes brought in under this scheme going to need 2 new tyres, which need to be fitted possibly with new tubes? That's £50 in parts and labour already.


----------



## Pikey (28 Jul 2020)

BurningLegs said:


> That wouldn't bother me, to be honest. Better to get them back out on the road than scrapped, I'd say.
> 
> On top of that - the people doing it are likely to be doing it because they need a few quid (e.g recently out of work) so can't see much harm in it to be honest.
> 
> I am broadly in favour of anything that gets people out on two wheels.



Actually, thats a fair point well made sir!


----------



## DCLane (28 Jul 2020)

Most of the LBS' near me haven't joined the scheme: they're really busy as is.

Halfords and several single-mechanic operators are in it though - the scheme must be worth it if you've got the time and capacity.


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2020)

DCLane said:


> Most of the LBS' near me haven't joined the scheme: they're really busy as is.
> 
> Halfords and several single-mechanic operators are in it though - the scheme must be worth it if you've got the time and capacity.


Mine is on the list, just booking 3-4 weeks in advance so people will have to wait. One of my bikes could do with a gear service so may apply


----------



## StickyPTFE (28 Jul 2020)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Unusually I feel sorry for the LBS.
> 
> If I were eligible and dug my five year old Argos (not the people in Bristol) special out of the garage and took its to the LBS what are they going to do?
> 
> ...


Very true, looking at my local area, there is one LBS and the rest are halfords.

I am starting to think Halfords / Evans are going to make a lot of money out of these vouchers.


----------



## Badger_Boom (28 Jul 2020)

DCLane said:


> Most of the LBS' near me haven't joined the scheme: they're really busy as is.
> 
> Halfords and several single-mechanic operators are in it though - the scheme must be worth it if you've got the time and capacity.


I seem to be spoiled for choice here in York, with Halfords, several independants, and our local community cycle re-homing team all on the list. Hopefully it will get at least a few more prople on the road.


----------



## netman (28 Jul 2020)

No surprise there then...


----------



## DCLane (29 Jul 2020)

Surely they knew there would be rapid demand, hence the 11.45pm start, and could have put in additional capacity?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2020)

I don't suppose anybody actually got through to this offer...


----------



## ChrisEyles (29 Jul 2020)

Let's hope that Halfords have the capacity of capable mechanics to do the repairs... my local branch is truly shocking and I wouldn't let them near any of my bikes! 

Agreed that by the standards of most here on CC, £50 won't be enough to get a cheapo BSO in pristine condition. But it probably will be enough to index the gears, replace the brake pads and set the brakes up properly, which is all a lot of them will need to get them out on the road again. And in all seriousness most of these bikes aren't going to be seeing the sort of mileages that will require new BB's, or even cassettes or chains. 

Having said that I do pity the poor mechanics who are going to have to work on some of the crap-encrusted rusty bikes with brakes that don't want to centre, stripped barrel adjusters etc! 

I'm surprised tyres are eligible under the scheme, I'd have considered them a consumable item rather than a repair as such. As others have pointed out you'd have to get some super budget tyres & tubes to fit that all into £50.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jul 2020)

Pikey said:


> I'm hoping that this scheme doesn't get hi-jacked by people getting beaters from the dump, getting them fixed up using the voucher and flipping them on ebay for a quick buck. Cynical I know, but I really hope it goes as intended, helps to get people riding.


not cynical at all I fear - there's a lot of wise guys around.
A well meaning scheme, I too hope it works as intended.

I won't be after one - prefer to do my own stuff.


----------



## figbat (29 Jul 2020)

I do wonder why anybody on CC would be going after this?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> A well meaning scheme, I too hope it works as intended.


+ 1


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> I do wonder why anybody on CC would be going after this?



I’ve got three bikes that need servicing. 
A ladies Dutch bike with a 3 speed sturmney archer hub, a mountain bike that I use for mucking round with the kids on and my road bike. 

The ladies bike and mountain bike were rescued and just need a service to get them back in tip top condition so I’ll use the vouchers for them.

For the road bike I’ll pay for the cost as the front shifter is sticky and I need the cranks changing to longer ones.


----------



## BurningLegs (29 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> I do wonder why anybody on CC would be going after this?


I will be looking to get a voucher for my wife's bike. Just needs a tune up - indexing and brake adjustment. I'm sure our LBS will do a grand job of it (assuming I can get a voucher).


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> I do wonder why anybody on CC would be going after this?


Why not? We’re not all competent mechanics, or have time or inclination or mechanical sympathy to fix bikes. I usually pay the LBS but why shouldn’t I take advantage of the scheme?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> I do wonder why anybody on CC would be going after this?



I would but I can’t as it’s only available in England.


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I would but I can’t as it’s only available in England.


Write to Nicola and ask her to fund a scheme in Scotland?


----------



## figbat (29 Jul 2020)

The scheme is intended to get people cycling who don't currently. It's about getting _people_ fixed, not bikes. There is a finite pool of resource, so let it go where it will do the most good, no? I looked at it and thought "ooh, free stuff" then thought about it, realised I can afford to do whatever needs doing, whether via an LBS or myself, considered that I am already cycling as much as I intend to so then thought "I'll let someone else have it".


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> Why not? We’re not all competent mechanics, or have time or inclination or mechanical sympathy to fix bikes. I usually pay the LBS but why shouldn’t I take advantage of the scheme?


I trained myself to become a decent bike spanner man. A moral question - Why should I, a taxpayer, subsidise someone such as yourself who has the same number of fingers, thumbs and brain cells as me, just because they haven't troubled themself to do the same?


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jul 2020)

BurningLegs said:


> I will be looking to get a voucher for my wife's bike. Just needs a tune up - indexing and brake adjustment. I'm sure our LBS will do a grand job of it (assuming I can get a voucher).


buy her the park book of bicycle maintenance for her birthday - if she rides at all the indexing is going to need looking at again soon enough - and then off to the bike shop again? Ditto brakes.


----------



## figbat (29 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I trained myself to become a decent bike spanner man. A moral question - Why should I, a taxpayer, subsidise someone such as yourself who has the same number of fingers, thumbs and brain cells as me, just because they haven't troubled themself to do the same?


I have kept myself largely fit and healthy yet I subsidise those who haven't.
I school my children in independent schools yet I subsidise those who use state schools.
I have never made use of a prison, have largely stayed clear of the police, have never taken any government credits or grants and have paid for my own housing, yet I subsidise those for others. Welcome to the welfare state.
Sure, I could do with some new cables or brake pads here and there but I don't expect the government to get them for me.


----------



## rrarider (29 Jul 2020)

I'm rather hoping that I can get one of the big bike retailers to tighten my dust caps to the correct torque and add a couple of consumables, like tyres, to the bill of £49.99.


----------



## BurningLegs (29 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> buy her the park book of bicycle maintenance for her birthday



No, because that would be a terrible gift for her.


----------



## rivers (29 Jul 2020)

I won't be signing up for the scheme, but fair play to those who do. I'm seeing the scheme as a way for people who have an old bike that needs a bit of attention to get their bike roadworthy without costing them a small fortune hopefully. I keep mine and my wife's bikes in roadworthy condition and send them in for a service once a year, and a strip and rebuild on my bikes every 2-3. Also, none of my trusted bike mechanics have signed up to scheme due to the amount of faff involved on their end. And I won't be taking any of my bikes to the local halford's.


----------



## Saracenlad (29 Jul 2020)

Looks like the scheme has hit a road block. No vouchers available. I hope that this scheme is not abused. I fear that it will. Could be a great way to get more cyclists active. I really hope it can do some good.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Jul 2020)

I'm wondering how many people this could benefit? How much is available in the pot?


----------



## BigMeatball (29 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> I have kept myself largely fit and healthy yet I subsidise those who haven't.
> I school my children in independent schools yet I subsidise those who use state schools.
> I have never made use of a prison, have largely stayed clear of the police, have never taken any government credits or grants and have paid for my own housing, yet I subsidise those for others. Welcome to the welfare state.
> Sure, I could do with some new cables or brake pads here and there but I don't expect the government to get them for me.



I guess some people just lack altruism.

It's the same "me me me me" people that are showing their true colors in these times. Just a bunch of tossers


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm wondering how many people this could benefit? How much is available in the pot?


£50 x 50,000 (£2.5m)?


----------



## straas (29 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> I have kept myself largely fit and healthy yet I subsidise those who haven't.
> I school my children in independent schools yet I subsidise those who use state schools.
> I have never made use of a prison, have largely stayed clear of the police, have never taken any government credits or grants and have paid for my own housing, yet I subsidise those for others. Welcome to the welfare state.
> Sure, I could do with some new cables or brake pads here and there but I don't expect the government to get them for me.



I've never had to use an ambulance - we should get rid of them.


----------



## figbat (29 Jul 2020)

straas said:


> I've never had to use an ambulance - we should get rid of them.


Nor me, and despite having paid for them I don't use them on a whim, letting them go to those who really need them.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2020)

straas said:


> I've never had to use an ambulance - we should get rid of them.



No, thanks for subsidising my use twice (OK caused by drivers hitting me).


----------



## straas (29 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> No, thanks for subsidising my use twice (OK caused by drivers hitting me).



feckless sponger


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2020)

straas said:


> feckless sponger



I could of cycled quicker to A&E 5 years ago, as the Ambulance wasn't on the "Blues and Twos" as they were taking it very steady - broken spine. I did say to them I could have got here quicker on the bike (although not wise).


----------



## BigMeatball (29 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> No, thanks for subsidising my use twice (OK caused by drivers hitting me).



TWICE? Are you kidding me? That's unacceptable!!! As a taxpayer who has never used an ambulance, I'm outraged!



Man, that comment from drago must be one of the most stupid things I've read in a long time.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jul 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> TWICE? Are you kidding me? That's unacceptable!!! As a taxpayer who has never used an ambulance, I'm outraged!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that comment from drago must be one of the most stupid things I've read in a long time.


Just have a look at his post history, it's not even close


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> I usually pay the LBS but why shouldn’t I take advantage of the scheme?



The idea of schemes such as this are to stimulate economic recovery. In your case it will just amount to a free bung, as you say you normally pay the LBS anyway, so the net positive economic result will be bugger all. All you are intending to do is use taxpayer money to pay a bill you would have ordinarily paid using your own money anyway. 
I can think of much better ways of spending taxpayer funds.


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2020)

ummm I am a taxpayer...to the tune of about 20k last year not to mention VAT, VED, insurance tax, fuel duty, booze duty (not that much to be fair) and Lord knows what else. I don’t have kids and pay for private health (My choice obviously). I’ve continued working... and spending enthusiastically through lockdown 

Seemingly, it‘s moot now but maybe it would have been nice to get something back for a change other than crap roads to cycle on and my bins emptied once a fortnight (I even had to pay the council for bulky waste removal yesterday). 

How does one opt out of paying for the the welfare state other than by dying? 

How should the treasury better spend my hard earned in a way that would benefit all including myself?


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2020)

But sticking to the original question, why should other taxpayers who repair their own bikes, or pay to do so, subsidise someone such as yourself? It's a straight question - feel free to give a straight answer. The amount of tax _you _pay, the number of puppies you buy for orphans, how many buttons you leave in the Church collection plate are all completely irrelevant.

Personally, all power to you. I don't have an issue with it. But it appears that many people do, and their objections aren't without merit. A sensible, straight answer to a sensible, straight question might placate some of them somewhat, but evasive and diversionary comments serve only to reinforce their view.


PS - you need a better accountant if you're earning under £100k self employed and you're paying that much.


----------



## ChrisEyles (29 Jul 2020)

Personally I'd say if you can afford what most on the forum would consider a nice bike, you can probably afford to get it serviced at a decent LBS.

This scheme is surely going to do most good in getting people out on their bikes who don't normally cycle, but who have a not quite road worthy bike stuffed in the garage.

Not sure how to formulate a compelling argument but that's definitely my gut feeling! I've no problem with subsidising this, despite earning comparatively little.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Jul 2020)

If a few taxpayers are unhappy about it, they could always write to HMG or HMRC explaining their objections and request a refund of their 10p (rounded up) contribution.

I would also venture that there is no answer from a cycling forum that would placate them. It was a government idea so that’s who should field the questions.


----------



## Alembicbassman (29 Jul 2020)

I guess some retailers will say the bikes are beyond repair and sell the customer a new bike on the never never. With VAT at 20% the treasury will get a few quid back.


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> I guess some retailers will say the bikes are beyond repair and sell the customer a new bike on the never never. With VAT at 20% the treasury will get a few quid back.


Except they've mostly got nothing bike wise to sell. They may make some money on parts though


----------



## oypolloy (29 Jul 2020)

Let me tell you - it will be abused. Human nature and greed being what it is. A bike shop could have the voucher at £50 from you and exchange it for say £25 cash. Or inflate the bill and give you some back. Or let you use it towards a purchase - all manner of things. How and if is it going to be policed ?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2020)

Anyone that managed to actually get one that feels they don't need it,it's not morally right to accept it or any other excuse.....
Throw it my way as I have no qualms about using one.


----------



## DCLane (30 Jul 2020)

Page is up and running again. My LBS is now on the list and I happen to have bikes in there for work at the moment.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jul 2020)

oypolloy said:


> Let me tell you - it will be abused. Human nature and greed being what it is. A bike shop could have the voucher at £50 from you and exchange it for say £25 cash. Or inflate the bill and give you some back. Or let you use it towards a purchase - all manner of things. How and if is it going to be policed ?


must admit I do fear that the money will get misdirected to a fair extent - may have been better to push it to the various social volunteer schemes/bike reclamation schemes Dr Bike etc that help folk to sort their bikes. Many of the bikes that have been left standing, unless outside will probably have little wrong with them - wonky gears and brakes etc, pinctures even, and a lack of lube in certain areas that seem crippling to their owners but can easily be fixed


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2020)

TBH, I couldn't be doing with the 'wait' to get a bike fixed, so that's why I do most stuff (including car/house repairs) myself.


----------



## DCLane (30 Jul 2020)

First voucher used and some points / suggestions:

1. Two £50 vouchers are available per household, both coming from a single registration.
2. The voucher is valid for 60 days once activated. You are supposed to agree with the repairer first before activating. 
3. The activation process requires confirmation of make and type of bike. This generates you a code for the repairer.
4. The repairer needs to provide photographic evidence that they repaired the bike, confirming make. The code you generated goes into their system, and links to the make and type.
5. The repairer needs also to upload a .pdf of the invoice for the repair cost.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Jul 2020)

DCLane said:


> First voucher used and some points / suggestions:
> 
> 1. Two £50 vouchers are available per household, both coming from a single registration.
> 2. The voucher is valid for 60 days once activated. You are supposed to agree with the repairer first before activating.
> ...


Thanks for this helpful information.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jul 2020)

Of the four local bike shops only one has registered. Of course they're busy fixing bikes anyway but they aren't seeing the bigger picture. Get a new customer with a £50 voucher and give them good service and they'll be back again in the future. They should register and then post on the local facebook groups that they are taking the vouchers.

I do despair at the unprofessionalism of the LBS at times. I suspect most vouchers will channel through the likes of Halfords


----------



## figbat (30 Jul 2020)

*Eligibility*
_The scheme is open to anyone in England who has an unused cycle in need of a repair.

However, as there are a limited number of vouchers available, please consider the needs of others before applying for a voucher and do not delay making planned repairs outside of the scheme should your circumstances allow it._

I'm not sure how they will identify that a bicycle is "unused" or "in need of repair" and I wonder if or how a repairer would flag a request being made for a clearly well-used bike. If you wheel your 12 grand road bike in for a service, will they bat an eyelid?

Reading the eligibility above though, I have decided not to apply. I have bikes that could do with a once-over and maybe a cable or brake pad here and there, but none of this is keeping me away from cycling and none of the bikes I would describe as "unused" - some are used more than others. Without intending to boast, £50 is neither here nor there for me but it might be the difference between someone getting off their overweight, inactive, potentially NHS-burdening arse and getting out there. And for that reason, ahm oot.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Of the four local bike shops only one has registered. Of course they're busy fixing bikes anyway but they aren't seeing the bigger picture. Get a new customer with a £50 voucher and give them good service and they'll be back again in the future. They should register and then post on the local facebook groups that they are taking the vouchers.
> 
> I do despair at the unprofessionalism of the LBS at times. I suspect most vouchers will channel through the likes of Halfords


Agree I messaged a local shop to ask and got the reply of "I'm going to see how it goes a bit first,then if it's too much paperwork,hassle I'm not bothering !" 
Son's mountainbike is trashed and I'm sick of fixing it !


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> *Eligibility*
> _The scheme is open to anyone in England who has an unused cycle in need of a repair.
> 
> However, as there are a limited number of vouchers available, please consider the needs of others before applying for a voucher and do not delay making planned repairs outside of the scheme should your circumstances allow it._
> ...


Thanks for the quote.
I think the needs of others bit important.
I don"t think the scheme is aimed at most of the likes of us, who don't need to discover the benefits of cycling.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for the quote.
> I think the needs of others bit important.
> I don"t think the scheme is aimed at most of the likes of us, who don't need to discover the benefits of cycling.


Why not ? If someone offers the money to be used for a repair it helps me and a local business is that not a good thing ?


----------



## DCLane (30 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> *Eligibility*
> _The scheme is open to anyone in England who has an unused cycle in need of a repair.
> 
> However, as there are a limited number of vouchers available, please consider the needs of others before applying for a voucher and do not delay making planned repairs outside of the scheme should your circumstances allow it._
> ...



The one they worked on this morning was a TT bike. And yes, one of the repairs they did was absolutely needed.

The other's a road bike. This needs two things doing plus one checked. Two of those are also needed.

I'm comfortable that this would cover it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Jul 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I do despair at the unprofessionalism of the LBS at times. I suspect most vouchers will channel through the likes of Halfords


I'm surprised not to see Kwik Fit on the map


----------



## confusedcyclist (30 Jul 2020)

The only independent shop near me is 10 miles away, and they told me not to bother bringing my bike as their shop was full to the rafters with jobs, when I enquired about booking it in a few weeks time, he told me they don't take bookings, its first come first serve in the morning and I'd have to try my luck in a few weeks time when they'd have space to store the bike. Since they can't guarantee a slot, and you've only got a finite time to use a voucher I can't use them in line with the scheme guidance. I'm reluctant to use Evans on account that I've always had to take my bikes back after service for them to fix something they buggered up, which makes the scheme more hassle than it's worth. It's a shame as my old bike needs a hub service, and maybe a brake refurbishment and this scheme would have been perfect, I'm not good when it comes to hubs.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Throw it my way as I have no qualms about using one.



So much for socialists having principles. Expecting the taxpayer to subsidise your cycling activity. How about paying your own way?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> So much for socialists having principles. Expecting the taxpayer to subsidise your cycling activity. How about paying your own way?


I'll take as much money as I can of Johnson and his chums thanks...taken enough of me x


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Why not ? If someone offers the money to be used for a repair it helps me and a local business is that not a good thing ?


I suppose I have the idea that its aim is to help get folk into cycling for whom cycling is a bit of a mystery and don't already regularly use a bike for fun, exercise, monkey business, shopping, work or whatever and who are somewhat daunted by the mysterious contraption lurking at the back of the shed. They can then improve their health and relieve pressure on other transport. I had the idea that most folks on here were regular bike users anyway, tho tis true some seem to have a primary interest in the politics board. The vouchers will doubtless go very soon so the local businesses will benefit whatever.
I have no idea what your mechanical capabilities are - if you can I'd do it yourself.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I suppose I have the idea that its aim is to help get folk into cycling for whom cycling is a bit of a mystery and don't already regularly use a bike for fun, exercise, monkey business, shopping, work or whatever and who are somewhat daunted by the mysterious contraption lurking at the back of the shed. They can then improve their health and relieve pressure on other transport. I had the idea that most folks on here were regular bike users anyway, tho tis true some seem to have a primary interest in the politics board. The vouchers will doubtless go very soon so the local businesses will benefit whatever.
> I have no idea what your mechanical capabilities are - if you can I'd do it yourself.


If that were the case maybe they should have aimed the voucher scheme at the unemployed or low earners claiming benefits then.
Couple of things can I fix a bike myself yes.
But when I want to I'll take it to be fixed same as our car.Sometimes it's more beneficial financially for me to drop the bike of on my way to work and pick it up after.Thus giving my local bike mechanic work aswell.
As I said to John if I want to use the voucher I will and not have a ounce of guilt with it.I pay my tax like everyone else 😁


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> ummm I am a taxpayer...to the tune of about 20k last year not to mention VAT, VED, insurance tax, fuel duty, booze duty (not that much to be fair) and Lord knows what else. I don’t have kids and pay for private health (My choice obviously). I’ve continued working... and spending enthusiastically through lockdown
> 
> Seemingly, it‘s moot now but maybe it would have been nice to get something back for a change other than crap roads to cycle on and my bins emptied once a fortnight (I even had to pay the council for bulky waste removal yesterday).
> 
> ...



Don't think that will work, there is always inheritance tax


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Don't think that will work, there is always inheritance tax


Yeah...but I’ll bequeath the bulk to charity so less / no IHT


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> If that were the case maybe they should have aimed the voucher scheme at the unemployed or low earners claiming benefits then.


In view of some of the comments on here, yes, some form of targeting which didn't involve large losses to admin would I think have been best. See my comments above.
No more to say really or this will all descend into the politics pit.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> In view of some of the comments on here, yes, some form of targeting which didn't involve large losses to admin would I think have been best. See my comments above.
> No more to say really or this will all descend into the politics pit.


Lol the politics of excepting a voucher for fixing your bike...that's gone right over my head !


----------



## Gunk (30 Jul 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> So much for socialists having principles. Expecting the taxpayer to subsidise your cycling activity. How about paying your own way?



No different to wealthy retirees taking the winter fuel allowance. the repair scheme isn't means tested.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> *No different to wealthy retirees taking the winter fuel allowance*. the repair scheme isn't means tested.



IMHO, there is a teeny weeny difference:

You don't have to apply for the Winter Fuel Allowance, everyone in receipt of State Pension gets the £100 (£200 per household), Similar to the ludicrous Christmas Bonus (£10).

Thus, the Winter Fuel Allowance (and Christmas Bonus) is effectively part of the Basic State Pension, it just dressed up to appear the Government are giving something extra.

The repair vouchers have to be applied for, and, there is a limited number.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I'll take as much money as I can of Johnson and his chums thanks...taken enough of me x


----------



## DCLane (31 Jul 2020)

2nd voucher used, this time on a PlanetX road bike for work I couldn't do myself (no tools and beyond my skill-set) which will now be used and I'd already had my LBS do some work on earlier this year. All works OK and my thanks to the government for the £100 towards repairs.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2020)

I have registered for a voucher which will also be used for some work that I can't do at home - a stuck seatpost in one of my titanium framed bikes.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Aug 2020)

Good luck with the seatpost. Always good to save a bike.


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Aug 2020)

Update on my position. I’ve got two vouchers. 

One will be used to get my wife’s rescued Dutch bike with a 3 speed stumney archer hub back into tip top condition (bar a little bit of surface rust). I suspect it will need two new tyres as they are showing signs of age with hairline cracks and the hub shifts gears but is a little bit stiff and “clicks” when pedalling.

My other voucher will be used to get my hardtail back into good condition. The front brake squeaks under braking and get the occasional ghost gear change. The hardtail will be used to go out as a family with the childseat on the back and for nursery runs come September. 

The LBS is also getting supplementary business in the form of my Wiggins Rouen bike which is going in to have the chainrings changed from 46/34 to 50/34 or a new chainset in 50/34 with longer crank arms, depending on what works best. The chain rings are silver but the cranks are black so it’ll be interesting to see what it looks like as I’ve struggled to find any 110BCD 5 arm black rings.


----------



## figbat (1 Aug 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> and the hub shifts gears but is a little bit stiff and “clicks” when pedalling.


The clicking is perfectly normal, it’s how SA hubs work. A new cable will probably fix the stiffness.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Aug 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> The front brake squeaks under braking


Terminal that.
I'd hang on for the government scrappage scheme.


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Terminal that.
> I'd hang on for the government scrappage scheme.



Think the brakes are because they are rubbish Tektro’s. should really swap out for Avids or move to hydraulics as it’s carrying 11stone me plus 2 stone baby.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Aug 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Think the brakes are because they are rubbish Tektro’s. should really swap out for Avids or move to hydraulics as it’s carrying 11stone me plus 2 stone baby.


I'd identify the cause of the noise before just buying new bits.
noisy brakes are common - front on one of my bikes is noisy at the mo - will sort it tomorrow.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Aug 2020)

My broad understanding was that it was to get u/s bikes back on the road, not minor fettling of things on roadworthy bikes. What are the rules & controls in place?


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Aug 2020)

As i understand it bonefish there are few controls in place, that's the problem.
Wouldn't put it past some to send their bike in for a polish.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Aug 2020)

Hmm, then I hope people treat it with at least a degree of integrity.

Interestingly, I made enquiries of a local mechanic re a particular piece of work on an u/s bike and he replied saying he wasn't sure that it was covered, so there's at least one out there


----------



## Soltydog (1 Aug 2020)

I need some new bar tape on one of my bikes. Can't be seen riding round with it in the state it's in currently, any vouchers left? 🤔 
PS I'd do it myself but I'm not too good with bar tape & I pay loads of tax myself


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Write to Nicola and ask her to fund a scheme in Scotland?



We now have a scheme for Scotland 

30,000 repairs are available at £50 each on a first come-first served basis. Include trikes, tandems, cargo bikes and even manual wheelchairs.

https://www.transport.gov.scot/news/cycle-repair-scheme-launched-to-keep-scotland-pedalling/

_“It is funded by the Scottish Government and delivered through Cycling UK and participating retailers to provide free bike repair and maintenance work up to a value of £50.

This will encourage old bikes out of storage and back onto our roads, as well as keeping well-used bikes pedalling smoothly and safely thanks to the skills and services of bike mechanics right across Scotland. Inclusivity and accessibility are at the heart of the scheme. All cycles are welcome including adult and child bikes, tandems, trikes, handcycles, non-standard and adapted bikes. People who use manual wheelchairs are also eligible to access free repairs.

This is part of the Scottish Government’s response to the COVID-19 crisis, which includes the £30 million Spaces for People temporary infrastructure initiative and other behavioural change programmes. The Scotland Cycle Repair Scheme will help maintain the positive increase in the numbers of people we have seen cycling across the country while helping to manage demand on public transport. A total of 30,000 repairs are available across Scotland, providing more people with access to greener and healthier travel options as we continue to move through the Scottish Government Routemap to Recovery. Almost 100 bikes shops – from Shetland to Dumfries – are already signed up to the scheme, with many more expected to join in the coming days.

Primarily, the scheme is aimed at people who wouldn’t otherwise be able to afford these repairs. No voucher or registration is required – just contact a local participating bike shop. By doing so, the public will help provide a guaranteed source of income for these shops while at the same time benefitting from free professional repairs. Repairs of up to £50 per person are available on a first come basis until the £1.5 million fund has been exhausted.”_


----------



## hatler (3 Aug 2020)

Sadly, with traffic seemingly back to pre-lockdown levels, the attraction of jumping on the unused bike in the shed will have passed most ex- or non-cyclists by. They've missed a trick here by not rolling this out much much faster.


----------



## mustang1 (4 Aug 2020)

£50 for a BSO service:
New brake pads or a chain, an adjustment. Ensure all the nuts are tight. I would have thought £50 is alright for that.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2020)

My next door neighbour, who I have done some bike repairs for in the pat, put a message out on the local whats app group saying that her husband had been successful in getting a voucher, but the website crashed before she got one. Has anybody got one that they didn't want, and could she have it?
I am not a bike shop by the way, so would not get any benefit from it.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> My next door neighbour, who I have done some bike repairs for in the pat, put a message out on the local whats app group saying that her husband had been successful in getting a voucher, but the website crashed before she got one. Has anybody got one that they didn't want, and could she have it?
> I am not a bike shop by the way, so would not get any benefit from it.


Why did her husband not request 2?
I don’t think they are easily transferable as you have to give bike details as part of the application process


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Why did her husband not request 2?


No idea.


----------



## Czabby (8 Aug 2020)

Can anyone advise if it is possible to change the bike nominated on the voucher...I put the gf and should have put my daughters...the shop won’t do it unless it’s officially change and I have messaged the energy guys but no reply as yet...cheers


----------



## bikingdad90 (8 Aug 2020)

Czabby said:


> Can anyone advise if it is possible to change the bike nominated on the voucher...I put the gf and should have put my daughters...the shop won’t do it unless it’s officially change and I have messaged the energy guys but no reply as yet...cheers



You can change the bike by logging back in and amend the voucher but not the person who claimed the voucher.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> You can change the bike by logging back in and amend the voucher but not the person who claimed the voucher.


Where is the log in ? I had a code sent me used that...saw the two vouchers now I can't see where they've gone ! Probally just me.


----------



## bikingdad90 (8 Aug 2020)

It’s the same page you used to sign up but this time the top says there are no vouchers and then there is a sign in but just below.

https://fixyourbikevoucherscheme.est.org.uk/


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> It’s the same page you used to sign up but this time the top says there are no vouchers and then there is a sign in but just below.
> 
> https://fixyourbikevoucherscheme.est.org.uk/


Thanks don't know what's happened then ! I messed something up.


----------

